# Newbie horsefield not eating



## scottie73 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had her now for a week. She's a 07 just 7 cms. 
I keep her outside, but been taking her in every morning for a warm bath and a little heat up under a lamp as it's been cloudy. (I'm in Tenerife so it's warm.)
She ate about 2 mouthfuls yesterday of lettuce but that's it....
I've offered her clover, rose petals, geranium flowers and leaves, lettuce, chamomile flowers and tortoise pellets. She's had 2 poo's so far. But she doesn't want anything else to eat. She's now just sleeping again in the corner.

Is this normal for a tortoise getting used to her new place or should I be worried?

Thanks for any help you can give me.
Selina.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

just getting used to its surroundings, get rid of the tortoise pellets, cant tell the sex of a tortoise properly till it is 4 years old


----------



## scottie73 (Oct 2, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> just getting used to its surroundings, get rid of the tortoise pellets, cant tell the sex of a tortoise properly till it is 4 years old


Thanks for that hopefully she'll settle in soon. I call her a she as don't want to call the tortoise an it.....we'll see when she's older if she's really a she...lol... I don't understand what is the problem with the pellets? 

Does anyone sell dried weeds for me to buy on line here as not many grow here. Also looking for seeds to grow my own but can't find any that post here yet. 

Selina.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

pellets arnt suitiable food, better to give just fresh weeds. can get ill from pellets


----------



## scottie73 (Oct 2, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> pellets arnt suitiable food, better to give just fresh weeds. can get ill from pellets


OK thanks for that. They were a waste of money then....why do they sell them for tortoises if they make them ill? It's made by "Sera"

She ate 2 very small mouthfuls of a rose petal just now, so at least that's a start......

I've just ordered winter mix quick growing seeds for shelled warriors on ebay so just waiting to see about postage to here then I should be getting them.

I've also got some powder called "reptimineral H" made by "Sera" should I sprinkle it on her food every day or just a few times a week? I also have a cuttle fish in her enclosure for calcium.

Thanks selina.


----------



## Marcos&Trevor (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi there,
We too are new owner of a horsefield. We have had him for 6 days.
Firstly I have the same question as the OP, he dosn't seem to be eating and I am getting a little worried.
Also I have just taken out of his table, but as I approched him he made a 'snuffling noise' and popped his head in his shell, this has also concerned me, can any one shed any light?
Should I be putting him in a warm bath too?
Any advice greatly appreciated! 
Marcos&Trevor.


----------



## meljaneuk (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi I have had my horsfield for a week now, at first he was very shy and would pop in his shell when I approached. Now he is there waiting for me to feed him. He has eaten well every day fresh weeds with vits & calcium on. He does sleep a lot but I put that down to the fact he is a baby and is getting used to his surroundings, I am sure yours will soon settle down. I put him in a warm bath every other morning and he seems happy in it and will do a pooh. Also have water all day if he needs it. I havent heard him making any snuffling noises or anything like that so sorry cant help with that.


----------



## scottie73 (Oct 2, 2007)

We've had ours now for a week and she's only eaten a very small amount. 
When should I start to worry?
She spends most of her time in her shoe box. 
The suns been out now every day so it's lovely and warm for her but still she hides away and doesn't eat. 
I've bathed her every day also.


----------

